# Some digital art I did...



## DarkKnight369 (Jan 28, 2008)

Latest Band CD Artwork....


----------



## Hellraizer (Jan 28, 2008)

Cool cover art dude.


----------



## Rick (Jan 28, 2008)

That's fucking sick.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Jan 28, 2008)

i like the abstract textured stuff, and i really like that first CD cover design. Really nice composition and everything. Looks professional


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks guys. Just thought I would share.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 29, 2008)

cool


----------



## dream-thief (Feb 15, 2008)

digging the first one severely.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Feb 15, 2008)

holy shit dude! awesome stuff!
would you be interested in making some cover art for my band's demo?


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Feb 29, 2008)

Perhaps.


----------

